# No more UTV news is bull



## Guest (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't know why people contort the news. MSN is doing restructuring and laying off folks...that ALL!

UTV is alive and well. 

MSN-TV got restructured too, and it's still alive and well, albeit with a relatively low sub population (It's still here!)

If by chance I'm looking at incompete news, please post your link here and quote the specifics. The article I read said UTV service WILL NOT be interrupted. 

THANKS


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

I think that we will see an UltimateTV Plugin for the XBOX. Think about it with this feature the XBOX will have almost every feature of a MOXI unit.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Harry,

You are correct. UTV isn't sacked. From what I've seen it's just being split up. Here is the story:

dailynews.yahoo.com/h/nm/...oft_1.html

Apparently it will continue.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Bumping up. Apparently some are very comfortable with promoting mis-information still. <sigh>


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Hi Harry,
The thread is still under this topic, but I think we all soon realized UTV wasn't dead only a few days after my original post.Take a look at the dates of the posts.


----------

